# Pucci Fashionshow AW 2010 x 52



## Q (24 März 2010)

free image host​
thx Tathagata


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Apr. 2010)

:thx: für die Show und die Großaufnahmen der Models :thumbup:


----------



## koftus89 (25 Sep. 2012)

wunderschöne, tolle show. tausend dank für die post.


----------

